# Close-up "Macro" pictures of your smoke



## Estephano

So I started a thread called "Good pictures of your smoke" but I kinda want to restart it. What I was really looking for was for people to take really close up pictures of their smokes (Perhaps with the "Macro" setting in your camera's). Maybe showing some Plume or whatever. So here we go. I'll start with a few I've taken


----------



## Estephano

Oliva Series V Special V Figurado


----------



## Estephano

Nub Maduro


----------



## Estephano

Partagas Black


----------



## Estephano

Rocky Patel - The Edge


----------



## Estephano

Petite Tatuaje


----------



## JCK

great photos Estephano. It's not often that I'm in a spot to take a good macro of the cigar that I'm smoking, but I will keep that in mind for this thread in the future.


----------



## dubels

I wish I had a macro lens and flash


----------



## eyesack

Also, what's a macro-lens do?


----------



## dubels

A macro lens on a DLSR just allows for a closer focusing range. So you can really get up and close to the subject. I guess the point and shots do a good job of this anyways. Nice pics btw.


----------



## eyesack

Hehe thanks! I really want an SLR-type camera. I can't use the point-n-shoot setting on my digi cam because the selector-wheel is broken so I can only use the manual modes. I'm getting pretty good at it to the point I want to step it up.


----------



## dubels

What camera are you using? I wish my P&S had manual settings, I would use it more.


----------



## Estephano

Now that's what I'm talking about. That second picture is great!
and yeah, the "Macro" is just a setting that most cheap digital cameras have. It allows you to take close-up pictures, up to about 2" away from the object.


----------



## eyesack

Haha thanks! I'm using a Canon Powershot aA570IS it's 7.1 megapixel with a 4x optical zoom. I wish I could take closer pics, though. Would a macro lens allow me to do that?


----------



## dubels

I dunno much about that camera but on a DLSR it would help. Usually a regular lens has a min focus distance of 12-17 inches. a macro lens gets in much closer. But on a P&S it allows for pretty close focusing to begin with, also I dunno if they make macro lens for P&S. Sorry I am new to this photography hobby myself


----------



## eyesack

Haha it looks like I'll have to do some research! I know the lens on mine pops out if you press a button, so I'm presuming I could buy another lens for it???


----------



## Qball

Neat photos!


----------



## dubels

Ahaha Isaac I see a very familiar picture on the Cigar Obsession Photo Contest. Good luck bud.


----------



## ZedR2




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## eyesack

dubels said:


> Ahaha Isaac I see a very familiar picture on the Cigar Obsession Photo Contest. Good luck bud.


Haha thanks, I forgot I submitted one! I didn't really like the pic I submitted though, I think I'll vote for someone else lol. I won last one =P


----------



## ca21455

Great photos guys! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bogner

eyesack said:


> Haha thanks! I'm using a Canon Powershot aA570IS it's 7.1 megapixel with a 4x optical zoom. I wish I could take closer pics, though. Would a macro lens allow me to do that?


yes that would improve your closeups very much! 20 Spectacular Macro Photography Examples

the site also offers some good tips and tricks on how to improve photography in general


----------



## eyesack

Wow, thank you so much Carsten! +1!


----------



## bogner

you're welcome - keep up the good work on your photography


----------



## eyesack

ZedR2 said:


>


Dude, that thing is dripping with oils! What kind is it?


----------



## eyesack

I think I want to take up photography as another hobby... My gf yelled at me though. She says "Jeez baby, cars, cigars, and photography? You really know how to pick 'em!" lol. A digital SLR costs like 3-5 boxes of really good smokes! Plus a macro lens, tripods, and all the other gadgets... I think I'll have to wait... or steal my sister's manual film camera >=P


----------



## bogner

actually, you can get around the macro issue with a 'reverse macro adapter' which you'll be able to find on the 'bay' .. these hobbies cost money that's for sure, but then again, how boring would life be if there was nothing to spend a paycheck on??


----------



## dubels

With DSLR, invest in the lenses not the body. The technology in bodies tend to change very often while lenses hold their value. There are some great entry level cameras that can be had for a great price used. Keep your eye open for them. Just put a little aside here and there and you'll have enough. Also if your in college check out the photography department, make friends and you might be able to use them for free.


----------



## eyesack

bogner said:


> how boring would life be if there was nothing to spend a paycheck on??


haha, about that whole paycheck thing...


----------



## bogner

I bought a Pentax DSLR a couple of years ago, having spent numerous hours researching what would fit my needs - and I ended up with a Pentax because I would be able to use older manual lenses on the mount (the bay is flooded with these ...) .. that way I could save a lot of money on lenses because I mainly use manual focus anyways .. I'm sure other manufacturers also lets you do this, but I've lost track of the evolution of cameras since I'm so very pleased with the one I've got  
- and not another mention of paychecks


----------



## P_Roberts




----------



## eyesack

Haha Thanks Bog! Nah man, I've had some really great jobs, one was for a chemical company selling detail supplies off a box truck. I was making some serious dough for someone my age, but I was also putting in 12 hour days and working weekends, and I'm grateful for the experience. 

Being in school, living back with Mom and Dad is just making me hungrier for success, if that makes any sense lol. Not working has its perks too! (Free food! Gas money! Hot water! Free education!) =D


----------



## bogner

man, I know all about getting a job, only to go back to school - that sucks moneywise - yet has it's perks as you say  a bigger paycheck awaits you .. darn it - I mentioned it again! :smoke:


----------



## Amlique

[No message]


----------



## eyesack

Haha yeaaaaah man! I just gotta have faith that there's somethin better for me when I'm done (if that's what my higher power wants for me, anyway)! 
Nice pics Jon! Second one's a little fuzzy, but very cool ash tray!


----------



## mlbar1153

No really that close, but that is the cameras fault.:typing:


----------



## Amlique

eyesack said:


> Haha yeaaaaah man! I just gotta have faith that there's somethin better for me when I'm done (if that's what my higher power wants for me, anyway)!
> Nice pics Jon! Second one's a little fuzzy, but very cool ash tray!


Yeah, the focus actually for some reason caught on the edge of the bottom part of the label. That part is nice and sharp. Weird. Didn't catch that in the camera's LCD.:drinking: Darn that fast lens.


----------



## Estephano

Nub Cameroon


----------



## Estephano

Perdomo Habano Maduro


----------



## Slaterstogies

Estephano said:


> Perdomo Habano Maduro


very nice looking smoke man, how much age do you have on that thing?


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## eyesack

Amlique said:


> Yeah, the focus actually for some reason caught on the edge of the bottom part of the label. That part is nice and sharp. Weird. Didn't catch that in the camera's LCD.:drinking: Darn that fast lens.


Haha I hear ya! It's tough to tell just what you're snapping sometimes with the LCD screens. For that reason I can fill a 2gb card in a few hours and a pack of AA's if I'm really trying to get a great shot lol.

Hey do those MB's come with a tattoo on them?


----------



## fiddlegrin

Nice pics Nick!


----------



## ZedR2

Orisha Robusto


----------



## sboyajian

Tatuaje Frank


Tatuaje T110


Tatuaje Boris


----------



## ZedR2

Another Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Dark Knight II 1066

( _just look at the oils coming out_ ) :ss


----------



## ZedR2

CAO Brazilia


----------



## ZedR2

V-Cut on a big Hoyo 1066 :ss

( _looks like a sausage_ :biggrin1: )


----------



## eyesack

Zomg... Cigar P0R|\|!


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## eyesack

Too bad I didn't actually get to smoke it tonight. I have a day off tomorrow, though! =D


----------



## Estephano

Wow
Those pictures are great! I'm not sure what it is, but I love close up pics.
I actually just went out and bought a Hoyo De Monterrey last night
just because those pictures look so nice.

Question for you more experienced people on this board. I had to delete some of my pictures because I was almost over the limit I'm allowed to post. Do any of you know if there is a way around this? Perhaps embedding the pictures instead of attaching them? I'd like to keep posting my pictures but am quickly running out of space.


----------



## Habanolover

Estephano said:


> Wow
> Those pictures are great! I'm not sure what it is, but I love close up pics.
> I actually just went out and bought a Hoyo De Monterrey last night
> just because those pictures look so nice.
> 
> Question for you more experienced people on this board. I had to delete some of my pictures because I was almost over the limit I'm allowed to post. Do any of you know if there is a way around this? Perhaps embedding the pictures instead of attaching them? I'd like to keep posting my pictures but am quickly running out of space.


Use an image hosting site such as photobucket.


----------



## Estephano

madurolover said:


> Use an image hosting site such as photobucket.


Huh no kidding
not sure how exactly to do that
and once they are there, how do you get them to show up on the page like you did. (notice my pictures you have to click on to enlarge)


----------



## Habanolover

Estephano said:


> Huh no kidding
> not sure how exactly to do that
> and once they are there, how do you get them to show up on the page like you did. (notice my pictures you have to click on to enlarge)


Stephen, once you get the pics uploaded onto photobucket you can just hover your pointer over the pic you want and a small box will pop up. click on the bottom option in the box and then right click and copy.

You may then paste it into your message you are writing and it will appear. It will look like the following (without all the asterisks of course).

[IMG ]http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/l********/IMG_1582.jpg[ /IMG]


----------



## Estephano

very nice
thanks much for your help!!


----------



## Jumes

Omar Ortez. First one and I think I'll be buying more.


----------



## commonsenseman

I know it's a little different, but here's one of my "beater" pipes while smoking some AJ's Vaper.


----------



## ZedR2

Estephano said:


> Wow
> Those pictures are great! I'm not sure what it is, but I love close up pics.
> I actually just went out and bought a Hoyo De Monterrey last night
> just because those pictures look so nice.


Just for you *Estephano* :ss


----------



## ZedR2




----------



## SkinsFanLarry

[No message]


----------



## SkinsFanLarry




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## ZedR2




----------



## PinkFloydFan

ZedR2 said:


> Another Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Dark Knight II 1066
> 
> ( _just look at the oils coming out_ ) :ss


Those are a tasty smoke IMO. :banana:


----------



## Estephano

So it turns out I can't post pictures the way that was suggested until I have at least 30 posts on this site. So I'll just have to do it this way for now.

Arturo Fuente Short Story


----------



## Estephano

Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## Estephano

One of the best smokes I've had to date

Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------



## bogner




----------



## P_Roberts

Great pics every one, this thread is the equivalent of The Food Chanel in HD.


----------



## Estephano

Head of a Cain Habano Torpedo

and the other picture is not a close up, but check it out. My wife went on vacation to Doral FL. (keep in mind she HATES cigars) Anyway I asked her to grab me a couple of Tatuaje's if she could find them. She comes back with these two gems. A tatuaje black torpedo tubo, AND...... drum roll..... a Reserva SW MADURO, which, come to find out, was a special release by Pete for a fallen friend, and ironically only released to that one store in Doral that my wife happened to go into. good stuff.


----------



## smokin nightly

Very nice of your wife to do that for you...


----------



## Smoke Rises

eyesack said:


> Haha thanks! I'm using a Canon Powershot aA570IS it's 7.1 megapixel with a 4x optical zoom. I wish I could take closer pics, though. Would a macro lens allow me to do that?


nope can't buy one for it but you should have macro. usually it's like a flower icon. or max out the resolution and take a regular pic and zoom in/crop. with proper lighting it should be pretty good.

still learning the options for this site. i don't think i have full use of them yet.no avatar or message at the bottom of my posts. tried to just send a private message but couldn't figure out how. didn't seem to be an option for it anywhere.


----------



## Smoke Rises

Estephano said:


> Head of a Cain Habano Torpedo
> 
> and the other picture is not a close up, but check it out. My wife went on vacation to Doral FL. (keep in mind she HATES cigars) Anyway I asked her to grab me a couple of Tatuaje's if she could find them. She comes back with these two gems. A tatuaje black torpedo tubo, AND...... drum roll..... a Reserva SW MADURO, which, come to find out, was a special release by Pete for a fallen friend, and ironically only released to that one store in Doral that my wife happened to go into. good stuff.


quite nice of her considering she HATES cigars. maybe i can talk her into sending them to me instead so she doesn't have to hose you down before bed . did you smoke em`yet ?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I can't take credit for these shots. A buddy of mine on our little BOTL smoking group took these. He has some talent, I must say.


----------



## shuckins

this was a fun smoke...


----------



## eyesack

WOWOWOWOW! Steve, those are awesome shots! Shuckins, lol that's some crazy lookin ash man! How'd it get to be that way?


----------



## Smoke Rises

just look at the pack on the those RP Edges 2 of them look oh so perfect.

quite the strange ash on the Brazilia


----------



## shuckins

the brazilia stated out like this:

2 hours later:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Thanks for the fun pic Ron!

How did you like it?

What do they call that shape? A Nuclear Pyramid? :dunno:

It must be some sort of "special Edition" eh? :ask:

CAO Cigars


----------



## shuckins

i call it a cone. it was gifted to me and came in a special box with italia's in the same shape.

i'll post my review in the review section...


----------



## Estephano

Smoke Rises said:


> quite nice of her considering she HATES cigars. maybe i can talk her into sending them to me instead so she doesn't have to hose you down before bed . did you smoke em`yet ?


Nope I have not smoked them yet. and based on the fact that I'm in the Boston area, and my wife hates cigars, I would guess I'll be smoking them in the spring. YYYUP no smoking in the house. I'll certainly let you guys know though. I've never had a black label from him, and the regular reserva SW is pretty close to one of my favorite smokes.

(Nice pics BTW Steve)


----------



## weezel32

Camacho Corojo I smoked the other night


----------



## zrhoad66

Beautiful Pics!


----------



## GlassEye

Some real macro photos of an Excalibur Dark Knight II. These are not cropped or edited in anyway.
Staring down the barrel.

Band and wrapper.

Hoyo Band


----------



## Smoke Rises

weezel32 said:


> Camacho Corojo I smoked the other night


what was it laying in ? looks kind of wet top to bottom on the left side


----------



## eyesack

Crazy trumpetesque Brazilia! Looks like you had some fun with that ash-stand lol!

My newest, although it's not really a macro...









But it was YUMMEH!


----------



## ZedR2




----------



## Qball

This is as CLOSE as I could get...


----------



## eyesack

Haha Q!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Nice thread. :smile: A Tabak Especial Negra Robusto Maduro just before lighting it up this afternoon. :mrgreen: Not the greatest photo, but I like it. Need to get myself a mini tripod for these kind of shots.


----------



## eyesack

Me too Herman! I'm afraid if I start with the photo hobby I'll be in mega debt rofl


----------



## GlassEye

eyesack said:


> Me too Herman! I'm afraid if I start with the photo hobby I'll be in mega debt rofl


Try being a professional photographer, I'm not hired yet but I will be working as a pro soon as I'm out of school. 1800 for a lens, 1800 for another lens, 5500 for a new camera, plus all of the little stuff, those items are just the things I need right now, I'm already using couple thousand in gear now that I want to replace. :rip:


----------



## yzingerr

One of my favorites


----------



## yzingerr

Qball said:


> This is as CLOSE as I could get...


:mrgreen:


----------



## huero71

Illusione...


----------



## accigar

Be carefuel Huero... someone might copy your thumbprint and place it on the murder weapon :scared:


----------



## huero71

Not again! :doh: lol


----------



## weezel32

Some shots of the Camacho Triple Maduro I smoked the other day.


----------



## confednet

*A "Macho" Camacho Triple Maduro "Torpedo"*
I love this Cigar with a Shiner Bohemian Black Lager


----------



## roughrider

The Camacho is a kick-ass smoke Greg.


----------



## EdATX

More close-up then macro. Soon I will have a true macro lens, and we shall see! heh.


----------



## Estephano

Very Nice pics

I've been slacking, but I'm past 30 posts now. so i'm going to update my old posts and post some nice new ones I got using a photo hosting site.
I'll try to do it sooner than later.

Steve


----------



## 007 Cruiser




----------



## EdATX

Bored again.


----------



## Dom

I love this thread, what I'd really love to see is an all-CC Macro-pic thread.


----------



## s_vivo

A couple with the P&S, I wll have to get the good camera out over the weekend and take a couple of better shots.


----------



## ComicalFerret

these are amazing! Keep em coming!


----------



## Icebergster




----------



## EdATX

Today's smoke. A My Father Bijou. Can't say I really liked it. Don't know if it was just me. Burn issues, but it was a tad windy outside with prob made it burn the way it did.


----------



## southoz

Here's one I took today with my P&S Olympus IR300.

Not totally clear but I gave it a go.

The cigar is 5Vegas Miami Robusto with a decanter of cognac at the back


----------



## s_vivo

Nice shot Scott, I like the decanter in the background.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Jenady's Nubber in action. :smile:


----------



## sebast

Wow really nice picture in this tread!


----------



## eyesack

GlassEye said:


> Try being a professional photographer, I'm not hired yet but I will be working as a pro soon as I'm out of school. 1800 for a lens, 1800 for another lens, 5500 for a new camera, plus all of the little stuff, those items are just the things I need right now, I'm already using couple thousand in gear now that I want to replace. :rip:


HOLY SH****!!!! lol!!! UUuuuuhhhhh I have a job now so maybe we can talk about what's good equipment for hobbyist?

Keep up the pics guys!


----------



## yurizilla

Used a scanner , works kinda ok, the color seems true, and 1/4 focused


----------



## yurizilla




----------



## yurizilla

bigger


----------



## dirletra

very nice thread!


----------



## 007 Cruiser




----------



## PufPufPass

here are some I took as I was tasting diff sticks lately:


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC




----------



## cigar loco

Very nice !!! :thumb:

It makes me want to reach out and have a puff !!


----------



## cigar loco




----------



## cigar loco




----------



## maker

Awesome Pics in this thread, I cant wait to participate.


----------



## s_vivo

Not a cigar but a macro shot I like none the less.


----------



## SirR

there are some really nice macro shots in here!

Long time Canon-er here, just sold my 100mm Macro otherwise I'd play!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay.

http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af332/O7Cruiser/Smokes/IMG_6144.jpg


----------



## FiveStar

Oink!


----------



## lakeeden1

awesome


----------



## P_Roberts

Enjoyed this for the first time today.


----------



## MrLexus

Not shabby for my first try at macros I guess:


----------



## PufPufPass

Padilla looks so much nicer made, look at Gurkha's wavy body.. nice pics!



MrLexus said:


> Not shabby for my first try at macros I guess:


----------



## s_vivo

Great shots.


----------



## MrLexus

s_vivo said:


> Great shots.


Gracias!


----------



## socapots

some really cool pics in here. nice stuff everyone.
i got only one to add.

found a few more but nothing to speak of. haha


----------



## jfeva0049

GlassEye said:


> Some real macro photos of an Excalibur Dark Knight II. These are not cropped or edited in anyway.
> Staring down the barrel.
> 
> Band and wrapper.
> 
> Hoyo Band


what type of camera would be needed for these type of shots?


----------



## southoz

there are some great shots in this thread, photography is another of my hobbies, i have just bought myself a Canon 450D (Rebel XSi in the US of A), i hope to get some more photos up soon


----------



## kutzy33

Those are some sexy pictures!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## jfeva0049

great shot nick, what type of zoom do you need for these type of pictures?


----------



## Schumi5

Great picture Nick. Good cigar, good beer...all adds up to a great smoking experience! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakecartier3

These are all such awesome pics! I'm going to have to fiddle around with my camera and see if I can produce something of halfway decent quality.


----------



## Acesfull

jfeva0049 said:


> great shot nick, what type of zoom do you need for these type of pictures?


Just used the macro setting on my Nikon D5000 used the standard 18-35mm lens.

Had too much of the beer in the pic last night :doh:


----------



## Mante

Show offs! LOL. Nice pics guys, I wish. Is that a beetle I see in there? J/K.:biggrin1:opcorn:


----------



## bigslowrock

not a cigar, but this little guy came to visit me when I was smoking the other day.


----------



## wagsgt

very cool pics


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Ormond Beach (north of Daytona Beach) While watching the sunrise Saturday. Bliss


----------



## ckay




----------



## commonsenseman

Chris, that is seriously the most beautiful picture I've ever seen!


----------



## ckay

Thanks Jeff! I removed the cello last night and will revisit one in the fall when it cools down.


----------



## eyesack

commonsenseman said:


> Chris, that is seriously the most beautiful picture I've ever seen!


Indeed! That is some serious stuff there! The way the middle cigar is in PERFECT focus just blows my mind.


----------



## eyesack

007 Cruiser said:


> Ormond Beach (north of Daytona Beach) While watching the sunrise Saturday. Bliss


Man, sure looks like you hated that Brick House! LOL! Great sticks, eh? I'm really on this Nicaraguan kick, can't get enough o' dat spice!


----------



## rus_bro

rb


----------



## J0eybb




----------



## rus_bro

A little more mild than I expected but worked out well poolside with a cold Sol.

Rb


----------



## Habanolover

*'91 Serie du Connaisseur No.3*


----------



## baddddmonkey




----------



## Scrap

baddddmonkey said:


>


 Stick smoked pretty good,didn't it Ben?:smoke:
Is that the Havana?
That's a good cigar!
Ernie


----------



## d_day

Yes, they're supposed to be green.


----------



## pips

FiveStar said:


> Oink!


I dig this picture.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Scrap said:


> Stick smoked pretty good,didn't it Ben?:smoke:
> Is that the Havana?
> That's a good cigar!
> Ernie


That was the Tatuaje Black Tubo. I thought it was pretty good. Would like to try an original release one to compare though!


----------



## Khanman

My Father Le Bijou, a great smoke...


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## FiveStar

Khanman said:


> My Father Le Bijou, a great smoke...


Great pic of a gorgeous, and extremely tasty smoke! Had my first today, and it was the first DPG that I've really liked.... (other than the la riqueza and cabaiguan) Delicious! Lots of complexity.


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## rus_bro

maybe had a couple drinks by this time and the bar was a little dark.. didnt realize the label was upside down till later.. OO WELL.. either way..

rb


----------



## z0diac

'Got 10 of these half price from Atlantic Cigar. Very very good stogies. I'll definitely keep buying each time they're on sale.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Is it a mirage?

No, it's an Illusione!

PG


----------



## Turtle

PadillaGuy said:


> Is it a mirage?
> 
> No, it's an Illusione!
> 
> PG


Sweet! Saw this on the recent pictures and started craving one. Mj12 is probably one of, if not my favorite, cigars, at least the old blend. Mmm going to have to go smoke one after work.

Oh hey did you get some without foil on them? I had one like that at one of the local shops and it was bitter, acidic, and just all around nasty. I've heard a few things about the new ones and some problems... but haven't had any "official" news on that so I'll keep quiet until I can confirm it.


----------



## marked

z0diac said:


> 'Got 10 of these half price from Atlantic Cigar. Very very good stogies. I'll definitely keep buying each time they're on sale.


I almost picked up the maduro version of one of those yesterday. It was between that and a Brickhouse. It was movie night at my local B&M, and I always buy a smoke there for the movie. In the end, I went with the Brickhouse because I already knew I would enjoy it.


----------



## z0diac

marked said:


> I almost picked up the maduro version of one of those yesterday. It was between that and a Brickhouse. It was movie night at my local B&M, and I always buy a smoke there for the movie. In the end, I went with the Brickhouse because I already knew I would enjoy it.


Movie night at a B&M! That's a great idea! I never get to smoke enough because I don't smoke inside at home, and there's too many damn spiders all over the place outside to sit back in the evening and enjoy. A movie on a big screen at a stogie shop would provide a good environment


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## Habano

Excellent pics Tony! Just curious, what were your thoughts on the Cohiba Behike? Planning to get a few in a couple of months to try out. I'm def keeping you in mind in a few months! =)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Excellent pics Tony! Just curious, what were your thoughts on the Cohiba Behike? Planning to get a few in a couple of months to try out. I'm def keeping you in mind in a few months! =)


Thanks Bro!
Great cigar just to young to be judged, Read my review on the one in the picture. Its in the Habanos review forum.


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Bro!
> Great cigar just to young to be judged, Read my review on the one in the picture. Its in the Habanos review forum.


Do not have access to the Habanos review forum. In due time my friend, think I have roughly 35 days or so, no rush. Yes I was thinking about buying a box of 5-10 sticks and let them sit for a year and see how it feels. I'm sure it's worth every penny.


----------



## PadillaGuy

I hate to ask a newbie question, but how in the hell are you guys
imbedding your images like that? All I can manage is an attachment.
Am I missing something?

PG


----------



## johnmoss

confednet said:


> *A "Macho" Camacho Triple Maduro "Torpedo"*
> I love this Cigar with a Shiner Bohemian Black Lager


Okay, I guess it's seriously time to order me some of these....It's all your fault. (Thanks):laugh:


----------



## jspilon

bogner said:


>


i like the picture bogner


----------



## jspilon




----------



## jspilon




----------



## d_day

PadillaGuy said:


> I hate to ask a newbie question, but how in the hell are you guys
> imbedding your images like that? All I can manage is an attachment.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> PG


1: upload your image to an online album. You can do it here, or any number of image hosting sites.
2: copy the url of the image. If the site you're hosting the image on lists a "BB code" address, just copy and paste that into your post.
3. if the image hosting site does not list a bb code address, just copy the url and paste it into your post. Add image tags before and after the url. When you're done, it should look like this, but without the spaces.
[ img ]http://www.somewebsite.com/abunchofstuff/yourimagetitle.jpg[ /img ]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jspilon said:


>


An up close Macro of a fake C.C you got cojones Brother.
A bump for you!
Thanks for the laugh!:beerchug:


----------



## chaone

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## chaone

chaone said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.


Trying for picture...


----------



## mhartnett




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mhartnett said:


> View attachment 32683


Nice picture could swear i have seen it before.:clap2::dude::laser::beerchug::hmm:


----------



## Habano

I don't mean to go off topic here, but not sure how to find the Macro setting on my Nikon D5000. I just bought it a week ago and I saw this thread, been trying to find the setting on it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## jspilon

The Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto I had earlier, along with my new Palió cutter.


----------



## ckay

David there is no macro function on your SLR. You will have to buy a macro lens.


----------



## Whetto Garcia

bigslowrock said:


> not a cigar, but this little guy came to visit me when I was smoking the other day.
> 
> thats a "rosy maple moth".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## cubanrob19

ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Ashtray!!! ... where can I get me one of those?



TonyBrooklyn said:


>


----------



## cubanrob19

TonyBrooklyn said:


> An up close Macro of a fake C.C you got cojones Brother.
> A bump for you!
> Thanks for the laugh!:beerchug:


so how can you tell its a fake?


----------



## Habano

ckay said:


> David there is no macro function on your SLR. You will have to buy a macro lens.


Yeah I'm an idiot. After doing some research I figured that out. As you can see, I'm still learning about these cameras...lol.


----------



## mhartnett

Thought this one was pretty cool, even though it's "smokes," rather than "smoke."


----------



## Habano

Looking good mike. I've never had one of the Trinidad cigars, but I've never really seen anyone give it a bad rating. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## mhartnett

Thanks! Definitely check them out. They're consistently one of the best out there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cubanrob19 said:


> so how can you tell its a fake?


He posted it in the Habano's forum as a fake the day before.:faint2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cubanrob19 said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Ashtray!!! ... where can I get me one of those?


My girlfriend found them in get this, The dollar store of all places. They come in Blondie Brunette Red head she got me all three!:dude:


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My girlfriend found them in get this, The dollar store of all places. They come in Blondie Brunette Red head she got me all three!:dude:


Ive heard of blue balls, but red?


----------



## afcnd

These are my amateur captures, hope you like them! 

http://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc00972b.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

afcnd said:


> These are my amateur captures, hope you like them!
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc00972b.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I like very nice is that Plume on that Cohiba or just dust on the lens?:beerchug:


----------



## afcnd

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like very nice is that Plume on that Cohiba or just dust on the lens?:beerchug:


Thanks a lot! 
It should be a dust on the lens -Even tough it does not seems like when you zoom it by clickin the pic-, the camera is just a Sony DSC T90. I do not remember a moment that I smoked a moldy cigar from my humi


----------



## ckay

Looks like plume on that Monte for sure! Looks tasty! Dusty lenses don't show up like that but rather blurry dots in photos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

afcnd said:


> Thanks a lot!
> It should be a dust on the lens -Even tough it does not seems like when you zoom it by clickin the pic-, the camera is just a Sony DSC T90. I do not remember a moment that I smoked a moldy cigar from my humi


Well a bump for you any ways for taking great pics!


----------



## jspilon

afcnd said:


> I do not remember a moment that I smoked a moldy cigar from my humi


I'm no expert on the matter, but I am sure mold and plume have nothing to do together!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/253371-mold-plume-2.html


----------



## jspilon

cubanrob19 said:


> so how can you tell its a fake?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/274594-cc-fail.html


----------



## jspilon

Enough topic hi-jacking for me :focus:

This one is a real one Tony


----------



## marked

mhartnett said:


> View attachment 32814
> 
> 
> Thought this one was pretty cool, even though it's "smokes," rather than "smoke."


Which Trinidad is that?


----------



## afcnd

Wow thats shameful.
Looks like I really had some problems with my cigars. 
However, I take my cigars out for once about in 2-3 days and clean them all and the humidor. 
Maybe I missed the detail. I can't believe that I had plumy cigars there.

I probably buy a new humidor on Monday. So, I can take care of this humidor then.
Currently it is totally clear, and my cigars, too. I am completely sure this time because I have just checked


----------



## Mante

afcnd said:


> Wow thats shameful.
> Looks like I really had some problems with my cigars.
> However, I take my cigars out for once about in 2-3 days and clean them all and the humidor.
> Maybe I missed the detail. I can't believe that I had plumy cigars there.
> 
> I probably buy a new humidor on Monday. So, I can take care of this humidor then.
> Currently it is totally clear, and my cigars, too. I am completely sure this time because I have just checked


Whaaaaatttt!!! Your pulling our chain I think. That is Plume/Bloom! Do not wipe it off till you smoke it and even then reticently. I'm sure your having a laugh here.:tsk:


----------



## afcnd

Tashaz said:


> Whaaaaatttt!!! Your pulling our chain I think. That is Plume/Bloom! Do not wipe it off till you smoke it and even then reticently. I'm sure your having a laugh here.:tsk:


Hey, hmm.. 
In fact, I am from Istanbul and sometimes I have difficulties with my English so, I understood that you mean there is mold on my cigars. And I wipe my cigars and humidor with a DRY wipe to avoid moldiness.

Does not plume mean mold? I checked my dictionary but it says me that plume is about birds. So, I am a lil bit confused lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jspilon said:


> Enough topic hi-jacking for me :focus:
> 
> This one is a real one Tony


Nice picture :beerchug:!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## jspilon

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice picture :beerchug:!


Thanks! I am still learning my new P&S, it's a Nikon S6000, i like the colors and the different modes, but I move too much so I need to take 2 pictures each time, I end up having blurry pictures.


----------



## cigar loco




----------



## harley33

afcnd said:


> Hey, hmm..
> In fact, I am from Istanbul and sometimes I have difficulties with my English so, I understood that you mean there is mold on my cigars. And I wipe my cigars and humidor with a DRY wipe to avoid moldiness.
> 
> Does not plume mean mold? I checked my dictionary but it says me that plume is about birds. So, I am a lil bit confused lol.


Plume is good, mold is bad. Don't worry, your humidor and sticks look beautiful! :clap2:


----------



## afcnd

harley33 said:


> Plume is good, mold is bad. Don't worry, your humidor and sticks look beautiful! :clap2:


woww thanks a lot then! :beerchug:

Currently I have about 20 sticks in my humi and I want to refill it soon up to about 40s.
Then, I share the new pic on here!


----------



## mhartnett

marked said:


> Which Trinidad is that?


Reyes


----------



## TEAK

ckay said:


>


That really is a work of art! I hope you dont mind I stole it for my background.:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## ckay

TEAK said:


> That really is a work of art! I hope you dont mind I stole it for my background.:beerchug:


Thank you for the comment!


----------



## jspilon

TEAK said:


> That really is a work of art! I hope you dont mind I stole it for my background.:beerchug:


:tpd:


----------



## chaone

The new LGC Serie N lives up to all the hype. It is a great cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

chaone said:


> The new LGC Serie N lives up to all the hype. It is a great cigar.


Very good smoke. Probly one of my favorite new releases. I did a review on it a few weeks ago. I can't wait til they come out in october (i think thats when).

Here is my try at Macro


----------



## Habano

ckay said:


>


Okay Chris. I can't decide which Macro lens to go with. Can you tell me what one you use, like MM so I can narrow down my search. Thanks Chris.


----------



## marked

I've taken more pics since I've joined this forum than I have in the last year. You guys have me wanting to buy a better camera so I can get macro shots like these.


----------



## ckay

Starbuck said:


> Okay Chris. I can't decide which Macro lens to go with. Can you tell me what one you use, like MM so I can narrow down my search. Thanks Chris.


Before spending the dollars on a macro lens, which lens do you have? That photo was taken with a telephoto lens.

In order to get that shot, I focused on composition(filling the viewfinder with my subject), and wide open aperture(f/2.8) to focus on the band of the center stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## afcnd

wow!!

How much is one stick of behike?
Everyone tells different things about it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

afcnd said:


> wow!!
> 
> How much is one stick of behike?
> Everyone tells different things about it.


I have seen the 52's as low as $225 and as high as $275 for a box of ten after the exchange rate. That is a 54 that was gifted to me by a great BOTL 
B Pegler! :smoke:


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

those are some nice pictures from everyone, i was going to post one but then my phone with an 8 megapixel camera died and i couldnt take it


----------



## Habano

ckay said:


> Before spending the dollars on a macro lens, which lens do you have? That photo was taken with a telephoto lens.
> 
> In order to get that shot, I focused on composition(filling the viewfinder with my subject), and wide open aperture(f/2.8) to focus on the band of the center stick.


Ok. I've got the two lenses listed below. The first one came with the camera as a kit. The second one I bought with the camera for about 75% off the retail price, so I couldn't turn it down.

1. AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G
2. AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED


----------



## afcnd

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen the 52's as low as $225 and as high as $275 for a box of ten after the exchange rate. That is a 54 that was gifted to me by a great BOTL
> B Pegler! :smoke:


wow it seems like I overrated it. I was waiting for an answer as about a hundred dollars for each stick. 
Because it was written that a stick of it, is about $400 in our liar media presses.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

afcnd said:


> wow it seems like I overrated it. I was waiting for an answer as about a hundred dollars for each stick.
> Because it was written that a stick of it, is about $400 in our liar media presses.


Maybe that was for the first original release 40 cigars in a humidor made of pearl and black lacquer for 18,000 dollars U.S about 15,000 Euro's. Those that are being sold by collectors are fetching upwards of 75,000 dollars today. Only 4,000 cigars were rolled 100 humidors very rare. These are a regular release not as expensive as the first.:smoke:


----------



## Whetto Garcia




----------



## zeavran1

Got to have one of these before I die. Adding to my wish list. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## Khanman

Whetto Garcia said:


>


Nice pic! Looks like it would be for an ad in a mag.


----------



## baderjkbr

Tony, your killing me. Great pics. Keep it up.:banana:


----------



## Habano

DAMN!!! Is all I can say about this smoke. Wow. I had the pleasure of enjoying this bad boy on my deck last night while watching the TCU / SMU game. I've got a dime riding on SMU, so figured why not smoke a cigar that I've bought from it's winnings? I bought a box of 10 a few months back. I had given away roughly four, but never got the chance to smoke one. So ah I thought what the heck, I'll fire one up, and let the other five sit for as long as I can, which may not be very long. I can see another box 10 arriving very shortly! LOL

Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## Halen

Starbuck said:


> I had the pleasure of enjoying this bad boy on my deck last night while watching the TCU / SMU game. I've got a dime riding on SMU, so figured why not smoke a cigar that I've bought from it's winnings?


If you had SMU at 17.5 last night, sweet cover and congrats!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

baderjkbr said:


> Tony, your killing me. Great pics. Keep it up.:banana:










:car::smoke2:layball:


----------



## Habano

Halen said:


> If you had SMU at 17.5 last night, sweet cover and congrats!


Thank you sir. Yes had SMU at +18 actually. Waited till about 30 mins before kickoff and there were 18's popping up.


----------



## Evonnida

Not quite macro...A couple from my old trusty point and shoot....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice shots!


----------



## Whetto Garcia




----------



## baddddmonkey

Thanks Shuckins and Sultan Cigars!


----------



## Whetto Garcia




----------



## jdfutureman

I've always got to have some stock of these


----------



## jimrockford

Looks good enough to eat, huh?:dunno:


----------



## phager

Wow, no new pics in over a month?!?

Well I finally got me a camera that can take decent pics, so here's one I shot of a MOW Virtue I received in a PIF today!



And Kevin, Ick that's disgusting, poor poor Padrons  Makes me shed a tear


----------



## shannensmall

Looks tasty Pat.

Perdomo Slow Aged with my coffee this AM.


----------



## MATADOR

Enjoying a my first Nub at Iwan Ries!


----------



## Evonnida

Not really macro but....


----------



## FridayGt

So, saw a random passer-by on the camp the other day and offered him a cigar. He came out last night to join us for a smoke, but brought a bunch of these with him. Very generous. Very tasty!
View attachment 53347


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## sirxlaughs




----------



## Zfog

Some great pics here damn.... I gotta get on it!


----------



## Max_Power




----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


>


You keep smoking sticks like these and there will be no liking of any budget sticks. Gotta be careful. (says one man at the bottom of the slope to the other)


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> You keep smoking sticks like these and there will be no liking of any budget sticks. Gotta be careful. (says one man at the bottom of the slope to the other)


I think its already too late:doh:


----------



## phager

A couple of more for you viewing pleasure:


----------



## socalocmatt

:ss


----------



## tiger187126




----------



## langos

:jaw::brick:


----------



## socalocmatt

[No message]


----------



## cedjunior




----------



## [email protected]

Great pics on here!


----------



## primetime76

Tonights ride home treat....my first ever Anejo (shot with a Droid Incredible, on about 45% zoom, whilst sitting in mu herfador)!









...and a little less "artsy"


----------



## francone13




----------



## x man

primetime76 said:


> Tonights ride home treat....my first ever Anejo (shot with a Droid Incredible, on about 45% zoom, whilst sitting in mu herfador)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a little less "artsy"


 Best Anejo ever, i musta had a few boxes, more like 6.:mrgreen:
Last yrs. 77 i`m just sayin.


----------



## havanajohn

Not very good with the camera... Some pics of a Ashton ESG with some nice plume...


----------



## PUROGUY

Nice pics guy.I'm headin to the island later this year.Can't wait to load up.Enjoy.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks for the picks. Literally made my mouth water.


----------



## langos

EGG


----------



## eljimmy

langos said:


> EGG


Nice! How was the cigar? heard a couple of not so good reviews.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Not really macros But!.:ss Here's some Smokin Nubs!! :wink:


----------



## Kypt

langos said:


> EGG


Looks like a cocoon.


----------



## baderjkbr

Nice ash on the egg. Good job.


----------



## langos

casasfumando dot com/2009/10/07/drew-estate-natural-egg-maduro


----------



## Evonnida

Another Egg ash...


----------



## l330n

Nice n sharp


----------



## Strickland

Gurkha Castle Hall I smoked night before last...










Some awesome photos in here! Can anyone say "free wallpapers"?


----------



## cubanrob19

Strickland said:


> Gurkha Castle Hall I smoked night before last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some awesome photos in here! Can anyone say "free wallpapers"?


thats one nice piece of ash righ there!!!


----------



## Estephano

Tatuaje Reserva 7th


----------



## dragonhead08

Aside from some wrapper issues. it was pretty good!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Max_Power

Erich, I believe that should have been posted in the macro pictures of your booze thread. Lol


----------



## Evonnida

Haha Chris! I can't help my 5 year old point and shoot doesn't like to focus on cigar bands!


----------



## 68 Lotus

:ss


----------



## mattehh

Evonnida said:


>


Mmmm, that looks like a good time.


----------



## usrower321

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2888704350107152947TRLhAy


----------

